# New test to determine malignancy of a nodule



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Has anyone had this new molecular test to determine if a nodule is benign or malignant prior to surgery? It looks like it could prevent many surgeries when a nodule is suspicious for follicular/Hurthle cell cancer after a biopsy. Dr Bryan Haugen of U. of CO Hospital presented findings last month after a thyroid conference in Paris.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/201254.php

Sue


----------



## chickp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there (this is my first post, but I have been lurking a while)

I am very curious about this. I have hurthle cells found in a FNA and am getting a consult from an ENT thyroid specialist this week about surgery. I am guessing it's "just" Hashimoto's, and obviously would LOVE to avoid surgery and keep my thyroid if it's not necessary!

Am just starting my journey but will mention to the doc that there might be another test available!

Sue, I think we have similar stuff going on. All the questions I was going to post, you already have!


----------

